# Breaking down..



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

I have forced myself to the point where whenever i exert strength even when mopping the floor i would have brownish stains.. And my dogs need me to mop the floor at least once to twice a day.. I really cant take it anymore, and i cant find at least a fosterer for Boy as i cant take his poo smell i will vomit each time i smell 

Imagine a pregnant woman with a huge tummy who has to clear and vomit at the same time.. And i really cant cope anymore.. Hes sterlised and microcipped but no one is willing to help.. i dont know how long i can take it anymore..


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUG)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Hang in there hun. Is there a way you can put him outside safely? I have a fenced area where our small dogs can go. The rest of my yard isn't fenced properly for small dogs and they'll get out. 
Vi isn't fully house trained and I wake up to the occasional poo on the living room carpet. I used to have baby gates up but my kids broke them both climbing over them to get in and out of the rooms. Anyway, I feel your frustration, and I can't imagine doing that while pregnant!
I hope you can find someone to help!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry,that must be so overwelming for you. Do you have a relative to help out? Are there rescue groups where you are? I feel bad for you but all I can do is send you a hug & hope you can find someone to rehome Boy with. :grouphug: You've certainly got too much to deal with right now & it's taking a toil on you.


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

momtoboo said:


> I'm sorry,that must be so overwelming for you. Do you have a relative to help out? Are there rescue groups where you are? I feel bad for you but all I can do is send you a hug & hope you can find someone to rehome Boy with. :grouphug: You've certainly got too much to deal with right now & it's taking a toil on you.


:grouphug: I really dont have anyone else who can help out except my husband and it doesnt help that he works long hours, im 30 weeks pregnant as of now..

And each time i exert strength not only brownish stains but pelvis pain.. i didnt dare to openly post in local forums as everyone will feel that im "irresponsible".. As much as i hate to rehome him but i know he will have a better life with others and i cant keep forcing myself anymore.. 

I have no wish for flaming wars thus i tried to post anoyomas once but no one is able to help.. Im really helpless to what i can do

I have approached all rescue groups and all they do is to tell me that im the owner i must be responsiblef or him and that he has a owner thus they cant take him in.. They are literally forcing me up the wall, and long term boarding is so expensive that i cant afford while another baby is on the way.. 

As evil as i sound i even thought of putting him at SPCA, where i know most likely he will be pts but how can i bear to!! He has been with me for 3yr+.. He is my baby! How can i pay money to let a stranger put him to sleep when he is healthy and everything.. sigh, all i wish is for a miracle now..

And when i checked forum there were alot of mongrels awaiting adoption and fostering.. i really dont know what else i can do :smcry:





Cheri said:


> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUG)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> Hang in there hun. Is there a way you can put him outside safely? I have a fenced area where our small dogs can go. The rest of my yard isn't fenced properly for small dogs and they'll get out.
> Vi isn't fully house trained and I wake up to the occasional poo on the living room carpet. I used to have baby gates up but my kids broke them both climbing over them to get in and out of the rooms. Anyway, I feel your frustration, and I can't imagine doing that while pregnant!
> I hope you can find someone to help!


I dont have a yard.. If i have it would be much easier


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

i only read the first post, so i hope i'm not repeating something that someone said...

i would stick it out for as long as you can. find a family member or close friend to take them.. your decisions now may just be out of frustration and you could really regret it in the future. think carefully about this! everything may be adding up because of the pregnancy.. just try to stick it out *hug*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hopefully someone else in Singapore will be close by. Might be best to rehome him,once the baby comes,if your husband works long hours,a new baby is a lot of work,it may be too much to care for a baby and a dog.
Hopefully no one will lay blame,if you feel it's too much and you want to rehome him,you know in your heart you're doing what's best for all...no reason for anyone to blame or flame.
I hope you can find someone to help.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

winterc0ld said:


> :grouphug: I really dont have anyone else who can help out except my husband and it doesnt help that he works long hours, im 30 weeks pregnant as of now..
> 
> And each time i exert strength not only brownish stains but pelvis pain.. i didnt dare to openly post in local forums as everyone will feel that im "irresponsible".. As much as i hate to rehome him but i know he will have a better life with others and i cant keep forcing myself anymore..
> 
> ...


Seriously - you're thinking of putting him in a place where he would likely (according to you) be put to sleep because of his lack of potty training (who's fault is that?) OMG  that is just about the awfulest thing I've heard. 

Instead, why not shift your gears and work on potty training him rather than continuing to mop his accidents each day? I'm guessing it's just one dog you're having problems with since you are only talking about rehoming one or putting him to sleep.

Do you know the crate train method of potty training? Here is a good article : House Training Puppies & Dogs. Easy Steps to Potty Training Additionally, if you work on his potty training skills, you won't be having to mop so much since he will be contained as you work on getting his potty schedule down and then supervising him to be sure he is going where you want him to go.

I am not condemning you for having an unreliably potty trained dog, because we have one here. But I recognize it is MY fault for not ensuring her training is proper and it is MY responsibility to fix it. I followed the guideline I posted above and it worked very well...she was doing great until yesterday. Between yesterday and today there were three pee accidents. So she goes back on the training routine. No more cleaning up accidents/reinforcement of potty habits.

I read somewhere that lack of good potty training is the number one reason dogs end up in shelters - just heartbreaking really.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My 2 adoptees were going to be euthanized due to lack of potty training.. Took time to break them,they're such sweet doggies,I had to try. They do pretty good,rarely an accident,if there is,it's my fault.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I know your hormones are all over the place, but it isn't the dogs fault, dogs will be dogs and when they need to potty they willl go wherever if not trained. how many animals do you have? I see many on your siggy, I think maybe you just have to many and now with a year old and a new baby almost here it's just come to a head. Please don't take boy's life, he's innocent in this, my heart breaks, I just have to say a prayer for boy

Heavenly Father, you ask us to come to you with every request, Lord open a door so this precious little dog will find a home with people who can care for all his needs. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG you thought of putting him to sleep cause of his potty accidents? Oh no that is so sad.
Pregnancy and hormones do make things look a lot more difficult but please try to get some sort of help....you really need a helping hand.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I sincerely hope that some of our singapore sm'er's might have a suggestion that will help you. I know you are trying your best to do the right thing.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

If you are spotting you need to call your doctor. It may be as simple as needing a little extra progesterone, but it needs to be investigated by a physician.
As for your doggies, could you hire a teenager to come in once a day to do a little cleaning? Many teens might be willing to help out for the chance to help someone in need and a little pocket change. Sometimes the smallest bit of help can change a mood in a big way. Please take care of yourself and your baby. Keep us updated.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

it's is frustrating for sure.. I don't have much advice to offer...how about hiring a dog trainer to visit and help you. Even if it was just one session ?


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Do you have an Ayi? If not, I would get one, even part-time- to help you out while you're pregnant. 

How long have you had the dog? Was he a rescue? I would also try to potty train the dog before getting rid of him, maybe if you can't get a trainer in, read some articles online on how to do this. 

good luck!!


----------



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey guys.. lets get something straight real quick. She does NOT want the dog put to sleep! She obviously loves and cares for him. As she stated, she does not want to surrender him to the SPCA for fear that he may be euthed. I think shes doing pretty darn as best she can right now. Yes she may have bitten off a bit more than she can chew, but havent we all been there?:thumbsup: This is not the time to blame and bash, this is the time when her SM family needs to help and support her through this rough spot.:grouphug:

To Wintercold:
Hon, if you're seeing physical effects from exerting yourself you need to 1) stop straining yourself _immediately_ and 2) make an appointment with your physician. Nothing is more important right now than the health and wellbeing of your baby. As much as we love and cherish our dogs, in reality they need to come second after our "human" family.:sLo_grouphug3: Your health and your babys health come first. If that means keeping Boy in a crate most of the day or rehoming him with a friend or rescue, then sobeit. You have obviously given yourself fully to helping this pup and of course you dont want to see anything bad happen to him, but a crate isnt so terrible and another home isnt so bad either. Take care of yourself and your family first please. You can get through this!:hugging:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't know where you all are getting that the dog is not potty trained. If he goes on paper in her appartment, she still needs to pick up the poop (even outside you need to pick up the poop). Due to her pregnancy she cannot stand the smell and vomits from it. I agree with the others, if you start spotting and having pelvis pain you need to see your physician. I hope you can find help, you cannot continue as you do. You need to think about your health and the health of your baby.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I’m new here - and perhaps after this post, I may be asked to leave. 

When you take on an animal it’s a COMMITMENT - sort of like school, a vocation, a husband, friends, and yes, a baby.

You wouldn’t discard your husband because he turned out to be a complete slob - you wouldn’t disown a friend because she/he became disabled - for G-d sake, DON’T take on the responsibly of an animal unless YOU can provide for that creature until "death do you part." 

It’s NEVER the animals fault for improper training - it’s ALWAYS the owners lack of commitment. Granted some pets have medical issues that can cause problems - but 99 percent of the time it's the owner. This boils my blood!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

kissmyhorse said:


> Hey guys.. lets get something straight real quick. She does NOT want the dog put to sleep! She obviously loves and cares for him. As she stated, she does not want to surrender him to the SPCA for fear that he may be euthed. I think shes doing pretty darn as best she can right now. Yes she may have bitten off a bit more than she can chew, but havent we all been there?:thumbsup: This is not the time to blame and bash, this is the time when her SM family needs to help and support her through this rough spot.:grouphug:
> 
> To Wintercold:
> Hon, if you're seeing physical effects from exerting yourself you need to 1) stop straining yourself _immediately_ and 2) make an appointment with your physician. Nothing is more important right now than the health and wellbeing of your baby. As much as we love and cherish our dogs, in reality they need to come second after our "human" family.:sLo_grouphug3: Your health and your babys health come first. If that means keeping Boy in a crate most of the day or rehoming him with a friend or rescue, then sobeit. You have obviously given yourself fully to helping this pup and of course you dont want to see anything bad happen to him, but a crate isnt so terrible and another home isnt so bad either. Take care of yourself and your family first please. You can get through this!:hugging:


 
of course the baby comes first, she is a younger mom with not alot of support from her family. Wintercold, if I came across that I am juding you I'm not, you just have so much on your plate, you need help I do pray the dog gets a good home it will give you peace of mind. you have been thrrough so much with this pregency I WISH YOU ONLY THE BEST. I will keep you your baby, your husband and your little girl in my prayers. Please go see your doctor and let us know what's happening


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandcastles said:


> I’m new here - and perhaps after this post, I may be asked to leave.
> 
> When you take on an animal it’s a COMMITMENT - sort of like school, a vocation, a husband, friends, and yes, a baby.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with you, but she needs help now, she's at her wits end. she is trieing to find him a home, I think she's so tired and with her being so close to her baby's delivery this is just to much for her to deal with. if we all pray for her dog to find a good home it will happen and we ALL need to pray that God keeps her baby and her safe and she has a perfect delivery


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

kissmyhorse said:


> Hey guys.. lets get something straight real quick. She does NOT want the dog put to sleep! She obviously loves and cares for him. As she stated, she does not want to surrender him to the SPCA for fear that he may be euthed. I think shes doing pretty darn as best she can right now. Yes she may have bitten off a bit more than she can chew, but havent we all been there?:thumbsup: This is not the time to blame and bash, this is the time when her SM family needs to help and support her through this rough spot.:grouphug:


You're new so you don't know the OP. I'd suggest you go back and read her posts over the years. She has a quite a history here on SM.


----------



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

Sandcastles said:


> I’m new here - and perhaps after this post, I may be asked to leave.
> 
> When you take on an animal it’s a COMMITMENT - sort of like school, a vocation, a husband, friends, and yes, a baby.
> 
> ...


 
I will give you the benefit of the doubt here and assume you have never been pregnant, with another small child, multiple dogs, and (from what has been said) a husband whos job calls on him frequently. We can all say so-and-so should have done this or so-and-so isnt doing the right thing, but do you really beleive this person would take this dog into their home without knowing the responsibilities? She's aware of the situation she's in and she's aware that she may have possibly made a mistake. She was selfless in taking this dog in and is trying her best to deal with her own life while rescuing this dog and trying to find him a foster. The fact is, the situation has already happened and scolding a grown woman will hardly help it. What needs to be given is support and advice for both her, and the dog. We all make mistakes and we all depend on others at one time or another for a shoulder. Just my thoughts.


----------



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I agree with you, but she needs help now, she's at her wits end. she is trieing to find him a home, I think she's so tired and with her being so close to her baby's delivery this is just to much for her to deal with. if we all pray for her dog to find a good home it will happen and we ALL need to pray that God keeps her baby and her safe and she has a perfect delivery


 
I agree!!! Lots of prayers and positive thoughts for the baby, the family, and the pup! :thmbup:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sandcastles said:


> I’m new here - and perhaps after this post, I may be asked to leave.
> 
> When you take on an animal it’s a COMMITMENT - sort of like school, a vocation, a husband, friends, and yes, a baby.
> 
> ...


First of all you won't be asked to leave.

Secondly everybody here (even Wintercold) knows that taking on an animal is a commitment. 

As for you would not "discard your husband" because he turned out to be a complete slob, I am not too sure about this one. Frankly I would not stay married to a complete slob and yes I would discard him. And looking at the percentage of divorces today, many husbands and wifes get discarded. There is no "until death do you apart" anymore.

Now joke apart, I would not be too judgmental. You don't know what life reserves you. This lady is going through a hard period being pregnant and her hormones playing tricks on her. She needs support not blame. 

And again, why do you suppose it is a potty training issue ? Wintercold certainly has not mentioned that this is the issue. The issue is picking up poop. Particularly from this ONE dog. She cannot stand the smell and it makes her vomit. Another pregnant woman might vomit from the smell of coffee, she vomits from the smell of poop from that particular dog.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

so I'm in taking my shower and I felt I needed to pray for you right now Wintercold, I hope you are ok

Heavenly Father, I thank you for your gentle nudge, Lord you are the almighty God, you can move mountains with a blink of you eye. You delight when we love one another I ask Lord for rest, and help for Wintercold, she is stressed and needs relief about placing her dog, Lord open a door, you have the perfect person for this dog, send them to Wintercold so she might find peace in her spirit.
Lord you love that precious little baby, I pray Wintercold and her baby will get the rest they need, take away the stress this world brings upon us, open one of her families heart to come and take care of her and her family. I pray Wintercold feels your touch on her body this very moment. I believe in miracles and have seen many, Lord bring a miracle to this family. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

MalteseJane said:


> First of all you won't be asked to leave.
> 
> Secondly everybody here (even Wintercold) knows that taking on an animal is a commitment.
> 
> ...


Very well expressed, Janine. And, I totally agree.

Wintercold, I pray everything works out for you, your baby, and your dog. Please listen to everyone who advised you to see a doctor ... you need make sure everything is okay with you and the baby.

I'm glad you came to SM for support and advice. I think if you didn't care, you wouldn't be here asking for help.

Sending you hugs. And, I will pray that you, your baby, and your dog will be safe and healthy.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> so I'm in taking my shower and I felt I needed to pray for you right now Wintercold, I hope you are ok
> 
> Heavenly Father, I thank you for your gentle nudge, Lord you are the almighty God, you can move mountains with a blink of you eye. You delight when we love one another I ask Lord for rest, and help for Wintercold, she is stressed and needs relief about placing her dog, Lord open a door, you have the perfect person for this dog, send them to Wintercold so she might find peace in her spirit.
> Lord you love that precious little baby, I pray Wintercold and her baby will get the rest they need, take away the stress this world brings upon us, open one of her families heart to come and take care of her and her family. I pray Wintercold feels your touch on her body this very moment. I believe in miracles and have seen many, Lord bring a miracle to this family. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


And, this is why we love you, Paula. :tender: Another beautiful prayer.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I must have missed something,I didn't think she said she was going to have him put to sleep over housebreaking issues. I understood it as she was afraid to surrender him to the SPCA for fear of him being PTS.
I didn't think he wasn't housebroke,I thought it was picking up after he used wee pads... that could get to anyone's stomache,pregnant or not. I know my hubby can't do it...

I did say that my 2 adoptees were about to be PTS over house breaking,which there weren't housebroke until I got them. 
Sounds like her's are all housebroke,just one has more of a smell to his feces than the others maybe?
Yes I agree a dog is a lifetime commitment and many are surrendered when couples have children.

It's not selfish to rehome them if it's too much work. It's selfish,not to rehome them and sheft them around to relatives.

3 dogs are a lot of work,especially w/ a 2nd child coming.
I'd rehome,it's better than having a relative keep them,then bring them back later. Then you have to figure out how much later,it's not fair to the dog.....
Sounds like she's home all day,on her own w/ 3 dogs ,one child and one on the way. That's a lot to deal with.
Rehome him if you think it will lighten the burden. You'll be happier and so will he. He can feel your stress. That's the best thing you can do for him.
Maybe the SPCA will help you find a home. They shouldn't be giving you a lecture on responsibility. When I worked at the shelter,I found lecturing people on responsibility sometimes caused people to dump dogs or give them away to anyone who'd take them with disasterous results.


Sometimes a dog's first home isn't his forever home...maybe it's just temporary until his forever family comes along. That's how I feel about my adoptees. They were waiting for me to find them. They had a few temporary homes ,waiting for us and now that wait is over,they're in their forever home now....with us.
It's not an ideal start,I wish all dogs could find that forever home,the first time,but I'm thankful there are some that do find that forever home.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

It does sound like you really need your rest, and to check in with the Doctor. Ideally of course the dog will stay with you and you will be able to handle it all. That doesn't sound like the case though. Sounds like you have bitten off more than you can chew and maybe best for all around if you re-home. Maybe put an ad. in a paper or craigslist or something like that to see if you can find someone you feel comfortable with taking him. Or whatever the equivalent would be.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I still suggest that she gets a maid (ayi) to come in on a part-time basis. I know according to laws in Singapore in order to have a full-time maid, they have to live with you (most apts provide a maid's room for this) and you also have to be responsible for that maid while in Singapore (most come from Indonesia or The Philippines)..I know that is not possible for everyone...but there are a lot of part-time agencies there and a maid a few hours a day would certainly help during this time.

I wish you the best!! Please take care.

PS- maybe there is a pregnant mothers support group that could help you out?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I am sorry that you have to deal with this on top of everthing else you've had to deal with. I hope you find a good solution. 




winterc0ld said:


> I have forced myself to the point where whenever i exert strength even when mopping the floor i would have brownish stains.. And my dogs need me to mop the floor at least once to twice a day.. I really cant take it anymore, and i cant find at least a fosterer for Boy as i cant take his poo smell i will vomit each time i smell
> 
> Imagine a pregnant woman with a huge tummy who has to clear and vomit at the same time.. And i really cant cope anymore.. Hes sterlised and microcipped but no one is willing to help.. i dont know how long i can take it anymore..


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

wow i didnt know how and why it started off a drama but thanks for understanding.. Im finally had the time to reply while my girl is drinking milk and me doing finish some orders.. 

Thanks for all the concern.. i did consider a part time maid but the cost of once a month is enough burden, not to say everyday.. they charge a minimum of $10 /hr and minimum is 3hrs.. imagine how much can a month work out..

And he is housebroken, just that hes too celver to even open his playpen thus the mopping and cleaning of everyday at least twice.. last time i used to use cage but hes able to open, this time, playpen he is also able to open.. And if they pee and poo in the playpen, im unable to ignore as its after all poo and pee we are talking about..

And If i surrender to SPCA they will most likely put him to sleep as hes a mongrel and i dont want to take the risk.. And unfortunely i have exhausted all my options but cant find anything.. All i can do now is to take a step at a time slowly... 

I have been to the gynae since 20+ weeks with this spotting like problem, my gynae told me to rest more, but how to? Although as much as i try to rest there is still alot of work to be done, my housework, my daughter, the dogs.. I can only try and force myself to cope now.. 

Until then i really wish for a miracle and this thread is more for me to share how i feel right now cause the feeling really sucks and with a newborn coming in soon.. i really dont know if i will truely breakdown.. hope everything goes well..


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

My point about the housebreaking was, "if the dogs need me to mop the floors at least once a day" I assumed it was a housebreaking issue. If she is picking the "duties" up from outside, get a little long handle shovel and place in the receptacle.

We live in a world of "discarding" just about everything . . .
I did not convey that the woman should suffer or jeopardize her health or the health of a child because of the dog - I did however, try to stress that having an animal is a very large commitment ; financially and personally.

What about a surgical mask when cleaning up after the dog? There are services that provide "yard cleaning" for pets. If finances are an issue, call a local church or a school, perhaps some young gal or guy would gladly help you out as a good Samaritan.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

On last note on this subject - you call this "drama" - I think that when you’re past the age of three, drama is pretty much a thing of the past. 

Converstions are referred to as differences of opinions - debates, etc., It matters naught what I think, I was simply stating how I felt.

We were discussing the life and future of an animal.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Wintercold I do hope your feeling better today, things will work out.


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Wintercold I do hope your feeling better today, things will work out.


Had a terrible backache yesterday and today, still feeling shag out... and husband having off tomorrow.. its only 9am and im so tired and shag.. gotta make it to 1am till hubby comes home. :thumbsup:

And thanks for being so sweet SM members.. i appreciate the concern and pms to me


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Glad you are having a better day today... :heart: When's your baby due?


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

maltlovereileen said:


> Glad you are having a better day today... :heart: When's your baby due?


26 September but most likely inducing on 6 september as rislin was a big baby and i dont want to risk c-sec, so fast eh just 1mth+ more to go.. im getting the jitters:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Prayers & good wishes for you and your upcoming September baby!

:hugging:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

winterc0ld said:


> wow i didnt know how and why it started off a drama but thanks for understanding.. Im finally had the time to reply while my girl is drinking milk and me doing finish some orders..
> 
> Thanks for all the concern.. i did consider a part time maid but the cost of once a month is enough burden, not to say everyday.. they charge a minimum of $10 /hr and minimum is 3hrs.. imagine how much can a month work out..
> 
> ...


I would like to get back on topic, with regards to your dog.

Perhaps get a better crate he cannot escape from. Also, as others have mentioned, check with your church, neighbor kids, volunteer groups, etc., for help.

You do need to re-home this dog, perhaps along with other pets, as you have far too much on your plate, and cannot deal with it.

I wish I were closer to you. I would certainly take Boyboy. So let's keep our hopes up, and continue the search for his perfect home. 

In the mean time, take care of yourself, see your doctor, and plug your nose. :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so very sorry you are going through all this stress and worry at this time, especially during a time that should be a joyful one.
I pray that you can find some help very soon :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't have any advice for you---just a huge hug, a heart that reaches across the miles to say that we understand your situation and wish we could pop by to make you a cup of tea, to play w/your babies or take your dog for a walk. Please don't despair. God knows your situation!
Could you possible telephone a local international church? Tell the pastor your situation and ask if someone could help you IF only on a temporary basis? Many people want to help but don't know how---you need to be clear about your needs. We have all been in your place of need at one time or another and there is no shame in needing help---only in not reaching out to ask for it, so please, please do that just now---if not for your own sake then for the sake of your family & the dog. I know you want the best for them.
We will be here to see what happens. Please keep us posted. We send you the warmest love and gentle understanding that we would wish for ourselves in such a place as yours! Blessings and hugs!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I wish you were closer, I would be happy to help! Having had 4 children myself with terrible morning sickness, I know what its like to try to function when you feel like you are going to vomit. Not fun!

The brown spotting is old blood, at least its not bright red. If it does get bright red, get the hospital ASAP! ((HUGS)) i wish we could do more for you. I will pray for you and your unborn child.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

3Maltmom said:


> I would like to get back on topic, with regards to your dog.
> 
> Perhaps get a better crate he cannot escape from. Also, as others have mentioned, check with your church, neighbor kids, volunteer groups, etc., for help.
> 
> ...


I agree with you, Deb. I think Boy needs to be rehomed. This is a situation that has been going on since the OP's last pregnancy so i is unlikely to change after she has this baby.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/49-anything-goes/97028-mummy-sensitive-nose-pets-kindly-advise.html


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

you sound so stressed ,could your husband not help ? after all the dogs and are his also ..if its hard now it will be worse for you once your baby arrives .
your best bet is to take your dogs out side to potty more often i.e hourly .or
place a card in your local supermarket ,looking for a teen to help you walk your dog please ask for help .oxox


----------



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

Wintercold, hope you are feeling better atleast knowing that we are all here for you :thumbsup: I too, feel it would be best for Boyboy, for you, and for your family, if he was rehomed. Is there a local newspaper or flyer you could place an add in? It is usually not too expensive. Also, I think it is important to know what kind of food Boyboy is eating. Is it canned food? Sometimes the stool from dogs who eat canned food is pungent in odor. If it is canned food, I would suggest he be on a strictly dry food diet. If he is already on dry food, perhapse there is an ingredient in there that is causing the smell, so you could try switching to a different brand. Warm hugs and well wishes to you!!!:grouphug:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

You've received some good advice on rehoming your dog and reducing the demands on you. Really, sometimes the only way to deal with having too much to do is deciding how to remove some of your obligations. Please seek out help from others to do this. You wouldn't be able to forgive yourself if you made a decision that would harm your dog.

In the meantime, maybe you can wear a face mask and suck on a mint (or place some peppermint oil on the mask) when you clean up after your dog. This was a trick that got me through cadaver dissection in Anatomy and Physiology class. :faint:

Hugs to you and I pray that you reach out to people who are close enough to give you support. Don't let the hormones get the best of you. :hugging:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

How are things today ?


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Just checking in. Hope you are well.


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi all thanks for the concern, i havent been replying but just viewing all the messages makes me happy enough.. its been very tiring and i did 1hour continous of mopping thus still feeling rather tired today.. 

And i dont know why today prince had the runs three times so far.. and i keep vomiting till i dont have the appetite to eat... and its 3.53pm now not taken anything yet


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Glad to hear you are hanging in there... 

I was thinking... you said that you couldn't find a rescue group that would take Boy but thought of the SPCA except were afraid they would put him to sleep. What about contacting the SPCA and asking them of they could post him up for adoption but you would be the 'foster family' where he would live until the perfect forever home was found? That way he wouldn't be put to sleep and maybe you will find a better situation for him? What about the other dogs? Do you think you need to do something like that for them too...will be a busy house once the new baby comes along?

Or what about placing an ad in the local paper ... if you place an ad, you should require a small rehoming fee to be sure that the people really want/are prepared to care for a dog and not just snatching him up for some other purpose (people can be so creepy). You should also do a home inspection for prospective new owners if you are looking on your own to be sure the new home would be a good environment for the dog (escapeproof, safe, etc)


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

wintercold how r u today ? i think the idea of placing the ad is a smart one along w the suggestion of u putting him up for adoption ... on another note , how many times does boy boy poop n why r u exerting yourself mopping the floor so much i dont get it :/ i hope you feel better soon n tell ur hubby to help!!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

1 hour of continuous mopping?? Why so long to mop the floor? I'm puzzled about this....
I really hope you find the help you need and get well !


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

I have asked around fr help but none is available without a heavy fee..I had to mop for so long as my husband was too tired to do it as he placed the washing powder on the chair and forgot to place back on the shelve thus when they came put they knocked it over the whole floor plus the stepping..


----------

